# IT'S SUNDAY what schwinns did we find this week...(weekley thread)



## vintage2wheel (May 6, 2012)

Hello Cabers

ITS SUNDAY what SCHWINN bikes/parts/goodies did we find this week.

I had a good week.  got a good lead from the midwest about a bike here in california,another local bike i picked up and some badges.

1)  1936 schwinn double curved bar ROADSTER with front ND brake gothic fenders all OG paint some of the long time colletors say its the best OG paint in the hooby for this model.

2) 1937 schwinn D97 XE CHRISTMAS SPECIAL only made for 1 month very cool uncommon bike

3) schwinn royal badge,schwinn sporter, schwinn roadmaster Columbus cycle supply,schwinn perioria king,schwinn senator,american standard columbus cycle supply


----------



## mruiz (May 6, 2012)

Those Schwinn head badges are rare, never seen a Royal Schwinn Badge.
 nice finds
 mitch


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 6, 2012)

*badges*

yeah the sporter is really rare and in great condition and i have the other royal ones sheild and oval but never seen this style with schwinn on it.

thanks


----------



## robertc (May 6, 2012)

Badges, what about those two awesome bikes?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2012)

That roadster is one sweet bike...love the paint design and in top condition as well.
Chris


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 6, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks chris and robert i was lucky to snag it I know its not the rarest bike out there but its damn clean...


----------



## irene_crystal (May 6, 2012)

LOVE the roadster, gotta get me one of those!


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 6, 2012)

*roadster*

thank you very much


----------



## snickle (May 7, 2012)

Damn bro tighten your belt because your pockets are HEAVY!   Those are bad asss bikes! I especially like the double curved one. All I found was a kickstand removal tool.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 7, 2012)

*lol*

no the pockets are not heavy you just have to get them when they come up. on to the next now.  thnaks

that tool comes in handy im still looking for one


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 8, 2012)

4 this past week.

Sold to new owners
1939 reverse paint scheme DX 
1937 D97XE

Keepers
1936 BFG Motorbike (notice paint scheme is different than later bfg models)
1933-34? Schwinn B10E


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 9, 2012)

*nice*

i would like to see you keep those 2 b10E ls all dialed in


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 9, 2012)

I don't understand what some Californians complain about...sure there aren't as many barn finds, but apparently there are plenty of honey holes to tap into. 
There is some nice stuff that seems to move around with collectors out west without appearing on CL or ebay.
Those are some fantastic bicycles dudes!
Chris


----------



## snickle (May 9, 2012)

I'll tell you what the main problem is, some of these sellers think theyre selling actual california gold.   There's 2 prices for a bike, there's the actual price, then there's the "california price" It's a joke me and my buddy's use. If we buy a bike for 300 from the east coast and have it shipped to California, it's instantly worth 600


----------

